# What would REALLY spook you ?



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

You are standing in line, waiting to enter "Terror in the Woods".... a 15 minute walk through the dark woods..... alone.
As you stand there waiting, you look around and see and/or hear..??????? and it scares you so bad you are thinking twice about taking that walk. What is it? A prop? A sign? Please describe.
Thanks!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A sound of and feel of breathing down my neck


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of similar discussion in this thread that you might like to see:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12110&highlight=scares


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Finding out that the line is populated with nothing but angry bill collectors and tax auditors...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Creepy the Clown standing on my sidewalk staring at my house. Seriously, though, that CD that has the spiders or cockroaches crawling out of the cracks in the floor or walls or zombies banging on the windows. Have that in the waiting area. It would put the fear into a few people. You can probably see it at Monster Guts. Pretty spooky stuff if you stage it right.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My first wife in a bathing suit now.

I apologize if that gave any of you a mental image. The retinas quit burning after about an hour. Your vision might be blurry for a day or so.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (Apr 2, 2014)

Two small children, no older than 5 or 6, dressed in farming/working clothes circa 1900. They have very pale faces and seem very scared, alone, and lost. They are desperate for answers, asking each person if they've seen their mother or father. The children ask why the crowd is going towards their house, which is buried deep in the woods. The children say they lost track of their parents when they were gathering firewood, and have been searching for them ever since. These ghostlike children will eventually wander off, hand in hand, continuing their eternal search.


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

I hear the leaves rustle quickly as if something ran through them. I turn and look but see nothing and hear nothing but crickets. I take a step forward when I hear a faint whisper in my left ear and a gentle breeze, I turn around and again see nothing. The whispers then continue leading towards the woods, enticing me to follow yet warning me of my doom. In the distance I suddenly see a shadow but just as quickly it disappears. 

As I take another uneasy step I begin to hear a banjo playing softly in the distance. I can't find the source and I get the sensation that I am being watched from the woods all around me.


----------



## DrHannibalLecter (Apr 28, 2014)

Honestly just worms. Worms creep the heck out of me, even if there was a throbbing mass of them on a dead body. Just thinking about it makes me sick...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A tall handsome, grey haired man, with his arms full of boxes. Oh GOD!! NO!!! My husband found my Halloween stash!!! I'm dead!!!!


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Aside from the many sarcastic remarks - I've found that some of the most feared faces of Halloween are characters that portray CLOWNS, SERIAL KILLERS, or CRAZIES. 
The more insane - the more uneasy I feel around those characters.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

The tall man. Just seeing his outline off in the woods would scare the living daylights out of me.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

AKA the Slenderman. I use those names interchangeably, but it's been pointed out to me hat most people don't call him Tall Man.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am always uneasy around naked people in public places.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

smootah said:


> Aside from the many sarcastic remarks - I've found that some of the most feared faces of Halloween are characters that portray CLOWNS, SERIAL KILLERS, or CRAZIES.
> The more insane - the more uneasy I feel around those characters.


We're not sarcastic, we're just family. Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

ATLfun said:


> I am always uneasy around naked people in public places.


So no naked soccer for you like they do in Decorah, IA?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a walk through at a local amusement park during the 'ween season. It is so minimal yet very effective, and is my favorite walk through. 

You are outside, and you walk into a completely dark maze. You can't see anything, you have to feel the walls around you to find the direction you need to go. In certain areas, there are the airbags that you have to fight your way through, there is also heavy fog to help with the deprivation of sight. Slowly as you walk you hear a heavy heart beat...bump, bump...bump, bump. As you get closer, the base of the heart beat is so heavy and loud that you can feel it inside of you. You now can't see OR hear anything besides that heart beat...BUMP, BUMP...BUMP, BUMP. Whenever I get out to the end of the walk through, I feel like I can breathe again. So minimal, yet very effective and it's just sensory deprivation but you feel like you have no control.


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Circus music combined with children playing. I've used similar music in one of my rooms for a haunt. Chilling every time.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

this guy
http://media.npr.org/assets/img/201...1a9738c4ea4c5e0872d207625599b08b8d-s6-c30.jpg


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> So no naked soccer for you like they do in Decorah, IA?


 Naked sports, I understand. :devil:

I get creeped out at this one small hardcore parade in Atlanta, where you basically have 300lb men in boots, boxer shorts (no shirt) and an apron covered in blood.

And of course the apron barely covers the front and all of the back is left dangling out. There had to be three of four of those guys walking around two years ago.


----------

